# Advice: The Upgrade



## Gamma (8/12/14)

Right!

Two months in, and its upgrade time!

I had a cheap battery that I picked up at a flea market that I used as a spare while my Kanger Evod charged, but the damn thing broke when the dog knocked it off the table so I need a replacement. I thought while I am at it I might as well look into some more advanced options such as VW/VV.

I am on a bit of a budget (Bought a generator due to Eskom being...well Eskom).

So now, I would like some recommendations. I am currently using a Kanger EVOD, and loving it and getting a nice vape out of it, but more vapor is always welcome.
Had a quick look over at eciggies.co.za and I see they have the Vision Spinner (1 and 2) which is quite cheap and quite a bit more power than the starter kit battery. Is it worth getting? 1 or 2?
Or should I rather be looking at the iStick or MVP?

Then the ProTank2/mini. It looks quite nice and watched a few reviews on it with lots and lots of mixed feelings. So not 100% sure what to make off it. Would it be a upgrade from the evod?

Any other recommendations would be great.

(If this is in the incorrect place, please just move it. Thanks.)


----------



## Andre (8/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Right!
> 
> Two months in, and its upgrade time!
> 
> ...


Either the Spinner 2 or iStick should be fine. The iStick has a longer battery life and can give you more power, but is more expensive. 
Imo the mPT2 and Evod are in the same league. Consider the Mini Aspire Nautilus for a grade up.
For an all in one, consider the eGrip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wesley (8/12/14)

Welcome @Gamma 

Also have a look at the Kangertech Aerotank Mini, it gives awesome flavour and vapour for the size!

I am currently using the Vision Spinner 2 and various Kanger tanks and I have not a single complaint.


----------



## jtgrey (8/12/14)

If you go for something like a cana or ipv then you can charge it via usb and you can change out the battries if Eskom do not play their part . Istick is nice as are the spinners . But to be able to change the battries if you need to makes me lean to a box mod like a ipv or cana

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (8/12/14)

While the Vision Spinner 2 is an exceptional starter battery, you might very quickly find it too underpowered and need to upgrade again. So even though it is cheaper, it's gonna cost more in the long run - nothing wrong with that, I think a lot of us went that way. That said, you can save yourself some money by going for the iStick (if possible), which has quite a bit more power for your future vaping needs and still is fairly affordable.

As for tanks, stick with what you've got if it works for you and rather get a decent battery. If you do want to upgrade, the Aspire Nautilis is definitely the way to go (based on popular opinion)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

@Gamma i am very impressed with the Aspire Atlantis and the cf mod
its hits nice and low at 0.5ohm and also has quite a few air settings to produce the clouds the way you like it.
honestly think this is a perfect kit for someone looking to go sub ohm but not wanting to build coils. I tested the kit over the weekend at the vape meet and even purchased a the apire atlantis. just waiting on a mod to arrive before i really give the atlantis a go.
Possibly add this option to your list of maybes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/12/14)

hi Gamma, great to see you on the forum

i was in ur exact position when i started. i still have my cheapie batteries somewhere and will forever be grateful for them helping me to get of the stinkies.

the vision spinner 2 battery is a great device! long lasting change, solid design (mine has been dropped way too often ) and can provide a decent amount of power to 90% of the commercial tanks i have used. the protank 2 and the mini work amazingly well on the spinner.

that said...

have u considered the eLeaf iJust D16 battery from Vapeclub? compared to the spinner the price difference is almost negligible considering the following:
its lighter
its got a mini USB charger (cellphone style connector)
it allows passthru charging (vape while its on charge) 
its got a fancy screen at the bottom that shows battery percentage, voltage, puff time (how long u take a drag)
maximum 10W output

my personal recommendation is to bite the bullet and get the istick, im a huge fan of this device and its well worth it. the istick allows for you to start considering drippers without needing to get a much bigger mod. the d16 and the spinner wont really work that great for a dripper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gamma (8/12/14)

So much nice gear, so little money!

After a lot of reviews, and some research, it seems like I am far from what I wanted to get, but learned way more than I thought! Seems like a box mod is a nice way to go.
So my options are :
iStick
MVP
Aspire Atlantis with cf mod

Droping the spinner bat idea. Pretty sure I am going to use it for another month or so and then just want to upgrade to VV/VW anyway.
Thinking of going the iStick and then later upgrading to a Aspire Nautilus, seems like it is the popular choice.
Sub ohm is for now just a distant idea.

Thanks for all the info and recommendations so far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (8/12/14)

hi and welcome 

istick and MOW tank / mini aspire nautilus
spinner 2 / MOW tank / mini aspire nautilus

and u good to go


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/14)

@Gamma what's ur budget? 

The spinner 2 is a vv 

Personally I think the istick outweighs the mvp. Price, size, wattage output. 

The aspire Atlantis with cf mod is a cloud machine!


----------



## Gamma (9/12/14)

Urgh, I keep changing my budget.

But I will say R1000 or lower for now. 

Very tempted to get the Atlantis with cf mod. But I am still so new to this so not sure if I will like it or not.

That is why I am leaning to the iStick for now.
One question tho. How good will the iStick be for future upgrade? Can I drip on it? Will it last?

Came home just now wanting to order it, and saw a new review and now I want to change my mind again haha.


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Urgh, I keep changing my budget.
> 
> But I will say R1000 or lower for now.
> 
> ...


You will jump into the dark with the Atlantis - you could love it or you could hate it. Depends on how daring you want to be. A more conservative option from where you are coming from and for your purse would be the iStick. Many use drippers on it. A good bridge imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Urgh, I keep changing my budget.
> 
> But I will say R1000 or lower for now.
> 
> ...



@Gamma the only issue with future use and the istick is that it cannot handle sub ohm. this means that dripping on a 1.0 ohm + coil
however if you do go with the atlantis and cf mod. you could use the cf mod for dripping as its basically a mech mod with built in safety features.
Also the atlantis has many airflow settings. So even tho its a 0.5ohm coil, you can adjust the airflow to accommodate your vaping style. whats more is that as your become used to it you can adjust to suit you again. big plus in my book.
Overall i would rate the cf mod + aspire atlantis the most impressive bundle ive seen lately. personally ive got me an atlantis which i will be giving a go tonight


----------



## Gamma (9/12/14)

So the CF mod + Atlantis for R960.
Or istick for 690

I am going to go have a beer now and think this over.
My wallet hates you guys for being so helpful and informative... haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991 (9/12/14)

Gamma said:


> So the CF mod + Atlantis for R960.
> Or istick for 690
> 
> I am going to go have a beer now and think this over.
> My wallet hates you guys for being so helpful and informative... haha


Have an istick take the atlantis combo it kicks ass


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

Gamma said:


> So the CF mod + Atlantis for R960.
> Or istick for 690
> 
> I am going to go have a beer now and think this over.
> My wallet hates you guys for being so helpful and informative... haha


Lol, to spice up your contemplation - iStick at VapeClub for R590!


----------



## Dubz (9/12/14)

Gamma said:


> So the CF mod + Atlantis for R960.
> Or istick for 690
> 
> I am going to go have a beer now and think this over.
> My wallet hates you guys for being so helpful and informative... haha


Just a quick one - as far as I know the Aspire CF MOD cannot be charged with an EGO charger, so you will need a dedicated battery charger to charge the battery/batteries for the MOD and you will also need to purchase an 18650 battery. However the Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery with built in 2000mah can be charged with an EGO charger.

So keep this in mind when you make your decision.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gamma (9/12/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, to spice up your contemplation - iStick at VapeClub for R590!



DAMMIT! Stop trying to make it harder than it is! haha



Dubz said:


> Just a quick one - as far as I know the Aspire CF MOD cannot be charged with an EGO charger, so you will need a dedicated battery charger to charge the battery/batteries for the MOD and you will also need to purchase an 18650 battery. However the Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery with built in 2000mah can be charged with an EGO charger.
> 
> So keep this in mind when you make your decision.



Yea. I meant the Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery. So much confusion going on in here.


----------



## Gamma (9/12/14)

Vape and a brandy. 

Still not sure what I want to buy. 
Going to flip a coin later and just go with it.


----------



## free3dom (9/12/14)

In my opinion, the coin flip should be fine...both are excellent options and you will be pleased whichever way you go


----------



## Gamma (9/12/14)

Sigh. I caved....

Picking up my Atlantis and CF sub ohm battery tomorrow...
Will post a noob's review on it when I have it up and running.

So yea, thanks for all the help guys. Worse case. I buy an istick later in the month as well and swap/sell the Atlantis (Hopefully not).

Sub ohm, here I come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (9/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Sigh. I caved....
> 
> Picking up my Atlantis and CF sub ohm battery tomorrow...
> Will post a noob's review on it when I have it up and running.
> ...



Great stuff...I'm sure you will enjoy it 

Just be sure you lower your nicotine level, or take it easy (don't chain vape too much at high nic level)...sub ohm is going to deliver more vapor, and hence more nicotine - just keep that in mind, and have fun


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Sigh. I caved....
> 
> Picking up my Atlantis and CF sub ohm battery tomorrow...
> Will post a noob's review on it when I have it up and running.
> ...


Way to go....I see clouds in your future! And juice going like mist before the sun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Sorry I missed this thread @Gamma 
But I see you had no shortage of excellent suggestions

What I wanted to say is that vaping is a journey in my view. All the devices mentioned are great. At some point you will have tried many. Important to enjoy and make the most of each device instead of necessarily trying to find the best. They all have their place. 

I dont have the Atlantis but have tried it a few times. What I can confidently say is that it is at the other end of the spectrum compared to the humble EVOD! So at least you will have covered a wide range  

Enjoy and let us know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gamma (10/12/14)

Just an update!

Got my stuff. So excited its not even funny. 
Atlantis sitting on my desk and soaking up some juice currently. Have yet to vape with it.

Will post some pics later!

Just a big thanks to http://eciggies.co.za/ for sorting me out sou quickly and being awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

